# Best places on the websites and forums to do new car research?



## ANewSawyer (Sep 16, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing a new or certified preowned sedan. What are some of the best websites to look at for professional reviews? I know that there are forums for specific brands and, in some cases, specific models under that brand but I was hoping that there was somewhere I could talk to owners of many different brands of cars to see who is happy and who is not. Right now, my main two contentders are a Toyota Camry and Honda Accord. But I don't like the thought of the CVT in the Honda. Need more info, so any help would be great!


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just saw this thread, so you've probably already made up your minds. If so what did you choose, and are you happy with it.
I use Edmunds.com, lot's of info on there. I've never been a Kelley blue book fan as they seem to be all about the banks interest for so many years, now I just don't trust them.
Hope this helps someone,
Brett


----------



## blades (Dec 15, 2017)

There are a lot of car specific as well as brand specific forums. The brand forums are sometimes separated into general classes - truk,car, suv, 4x4


----------



## Blue Oaks (Dec 15, 2017)

What's the problem with a CVT? If you're going to buy a Japanese sedan you might as well get a CVT. I have a CVT in my 2014 Fusion Energi and am surprised at how much I like it. BTW, every other car or truck I had owned previously was a V8 with a manual trans.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 16, 2017)

I actually didn't end up purchasing a car. Someone gave me a 2007 Ford Taurus. It had about 170,000 miles on it but it was free. I have put the money that I didn't have to spend of purchasing the car into maintenance and repair. I did have to have the transmission rebuilt at around 180,000 but it has been fine since then. At about 181,000 ish. 

As far as a purchase, next car will probably be a Toyota Camry or Honda Accord. I'd like a truck but that is still a ways off.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 16, 2017)

My daughter has had 3 Ford Taurus cars one over 350,000 and one over 400,000. Her one now has 185,000 on it.


----------

